# Visa Own my own home in US



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

Was recently told if I own my home in the U.S. I can get permanent citizenship in Mexico? I am one year from moving there permanently and will need to work. I don't mind selling time shares (which seems legal to do once a company hires you) but I might like to do other jobs as well so trying to find the easiest way to get permanent citizenship so I can continue to work. Thoughts?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

ManHammer said:


> Was recently told if I own my home in the U.S. I can get permanent citizenship in Mexico? I am one year from moving there permanently and will need to work. I don't mind selling time shares (which seems legal to do once a company hires you) but I might like to do other jobs as well so trying to find the easiest way to get permanent citizenship so I can continue to work. Thoughts?


First off - I believe you mean residency not citizenship.

I've no experience - but I believe Mexico would prefer to provide jobs for which Mexicans are capable (eg time share sales) to Mexicans. 

I'm sure the visa requirements are documented on the INM website :

https://www.gob.mx/inm

But I am sure they are looking for your ability to provide for yourself here in Mexico. So - if you have a massive house in the US generating large amounts of AirBnB income - your home ownership might work. Otherwise - not so much.

Good luck !


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ManHammer said:


> Was recently told if I own my home in the U.S. I can get permanent citizenship in Mexico? I am one year from moving there permanently and will need to work. I don't mind selling time shares (which seems legal to do once a company hires you) but I might like to do other jobs as well so trying to find the easiest way to get permanent citizenship so I can continue to work. Thoughts?


As far as I know, INM (Instituto Nacional de Migración) has no interest in your real estate interests in other countries. The tests for a permanent visa concern income or liquid assets. But it has been years since I have had to deal with INM and maybe I am out of date.


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

lat19n said:


> First off - I believe you mean residency not citizenship.
> 
> I've no experience - but I believe Mexico would prefer to provide jobs for which Mexicans are capable (eg time share sales) to Mexicans.
> 
> ...


Thanks will follow that link and check it out. I hope to have dual citizenship at some point. I know its possible through marriage... although not really looking to do that again... but the other option is very lengthy process so trying to avoid both if possible.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ManHammer said:


> Thanks will follow that link and check it out. I hope to have dual citizenship at some point. I know its possible through marriage... although not really looking to do that again... but the other option is very lengthy process so trying to avoid both if possible.


So you'd rather not marry a Mexican and the "other option" will take too long. Is there some sort of third option you have in mind?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Well - there are some other ways I suppose... If you were to be a world class soccer player OR perhaps do something special like come up with a vaccine for the corona virus Mexico may fast track your citizenship process.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

lat19n said:


> Well - there are some other ways I suppose... If you were to be a world class soccer player OR perhaps do something special like come up with a vaccine for the corona virus Mexico may fast track your citizenship process.


Should you decide to go that route - here is a link to additional info :

https://sre.gob.mx/carta-de-naturalizacion-por-haber-prestado-servicios-o-realizado-obras-destacadas-en-materia-cultural-social-cientifica-tecnica-artistica-deportiva-o-empresarial


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It all depends why you want to be a citizen.. You can get a work permit if you are a resident..It all depends..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

"Was recently told if I own my home in the U.S. I can get permanent citizenship in Mexico?"

Told by whom? Mexico has no interest in whether you own a home in the US and no, that is not any criteria for residency. If you want to work here, you will have to apply for temporary residency through a Mexican consulate in the US. Then when you get to Mexico and complete the process (what you'll get up north is a pre-approval) you can apply to have that temporary residency status be approved for work, which may or may not be approved.
You need to hold temporary status for several years before you can apply for permanent residency. Once you have permanent residency, that carries with it the ability to legally work here, without further permission.
BTW, no one likes time share salesmen.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You can get permanent residency from the start if you meet higher financial criteria (I think the criteria are 50% higher than the ones for temporary). But some Mexican consulates will only issue pre-approvals for permanent-from-the-start residency to pensioners, (wrongly) denying that status to younger applicants who plan to work.
With permanent status (whether from the start or after 4 years of temporary), you automatically have permission to work legally, as _surabi_ mentioned.


----------

